# Speakers upgrade (SVS S series)



## homer.simpson (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

Im looking for an upgrade for my speakers (currently using JBL ES100 fronts, ES25C center,ES80 as surround and SVS PB12NSD sub connected to Onkyo SR805) and am wondering how the SVS set (I read the review on this forum) would compare vs the JBL's. Overall I would like to improve the clarity and detail of the sound without having hissy sound that sometimes occurs on the JBL's.

Would the SVS set be an upgrade or not worth it ? 

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Now that I've had my SVSound MTS-02's for several months, I can tell you that they are as clear as I have had in my home. I haven't owned any JBL's, so I can't speak to that. However, you will be quite happy with SVSound. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The SVS speakers look like they've got well-designed crossovers. As 2.5 way sealed speakers they are likely most happy crossed to a sub around 60 or 80hz by my guess rather than true full range speakers. Nothing wrong with that particular approach - focus the speaker on where it matters rather than trying to make a high end 3-way with deep extension, often at the cost of max output and clarity.

The SVS speakers are likely most comfortable with a good separate amplifier.

With that said, I recommend the EMP Tek e55tis. I own them and they're puretty good


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The ES series is JBL's upper mid-range system. The tweeter is a laminate as opposed to pure titanium found in the studio line, but these are still great performing speakers with a slightly ragged response

Here's a sound and vision review: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/content/jbl-es-series-home-theater-speaker-system-0

I think that whether you find the SVSs to be an improvement will be a matter of taste as they share roughly the same price/performance class as the JBLs. It may be in your best interest to save up a bit to move to SVS's M-class or something similar from another manufacturer.

Full Disclosure: I've owned JBLs almost exclusively for several decades so I may be biased towards the JBl sound.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I owned one pair of JBLs in the 80s. I was very disappointed in them. As someone said, taste is a big part in determining whether someone likes a particular speaker. JBLs are bass reflex which with a monitor type speaker used without a fairly high sub crossover results in boomy bass. The crossovers in lower range JBLs (I cannot speak of higher cost JBLs) also tend to be of poor quality.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It seems that bass reflex/ported designs are fairly common, so I wouldn't immediately write off JBL for that. Also, boomy bass does not seem to be reflected in the measurements I posted.

The main criticism of modern JBLs is that they tend to be too bright for most people's taste, perhaps due to their titanium tweeters. This is reflected in the comment from the review of the ES series I posted. I guess I've gotten used to it over the years, as I find many other speakers that I've auditioned sound dull by comparison.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Too small speakers that are ported, like some with a 6.5" woofer in a 0.5cf cabinet will unload quite high, higher than much music and therefore be boomy. I have nothing against ported designs or ones with GOOD metal tweeters. My subs both use passive radiators so I have nothing against ports. I know JBL's have fans, I'm just not one of them.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Theresa said:


> Too small speakers that are ported, like some with a 6.5" woofer in a 0.5cf cabinet will unload quite high, higher than much music and therefore be boomy. I have nothing against ported designs or ones with GOOD metal tweeters. My subs both use passive radiators so I have nothing against ports. I know JBL's have fans, I'm just not one of them.


JBL is a BIG company. You definitely need to hear just how good some of their speakers can sound, especially the LSR 6328 monitor.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Maybe so. I know some of their pro speakers and "ancient" horns are among the best of their type. I have to admit I don't care for many speakers in the under $1000 range that aren't DIY. I took a driver out of the pair of JBL monitors I had in the '80s and was shocked to find only a single cap on the tweeter and just one coil on the midwoofer, this was the entire crossover which went a long way to explaining their poor sound.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

BTW Welcome to HTS

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

